# DOM oder HTML File drucken "wie ein Browser es zeigen w



## BackBerti79 (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe aus einem XML und einem XSL ein HTML generiert (wahlweise als DOM oder File). Und möchte nun über die Java Prin API sozusagen die Interpretation des Files ausdrucken. Also das was ein browser anmzeigen würde ... wie die Print API funktioniert weiß ich, ich brauche nur etwas was logisch die Interpretierfunktion eines Browsers übernimmt ?

Wer kann helfen ?

Danke
BackBerti


----------



## ProgrammierGenie (18. Aug 2006)

Speicher den HTML-Code doch einfach in eine .html-Datei und druck die dann aus.


----------



## foobar (18. Aug 2006)

> Speicher den HTML-Code doch einfach in eine .html-Datei und druck die dann aus.


Das funktinoniert nicht auf allen Plattformen.

Du kannst den Html-Code aber einem JLabel übergeben und dieses dann ausdrucken. Guck dir mal den Thread an: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=32819


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2006)

Die html Unterstützung ist aber sehr begrenzt. Sachen wie CSS kannst du zum Beispiel vergessen.


----------

